# DOTA 2



## esporttalk.org (May 14, 2020)

ViKin.gg vs Alliance / *Vikin +,8,5 1st map @ 1,8*

_Alinace played last game in the grid Winning against Team Liquid played against Natus Vincere ,losing against Virtus Pro, winning against Nigma . Their opponents today, despite the fact that they are being crossed out by the bookmakers looked pretty good recently, unfortunately FlyToMoon put a very tough condition. Aliance is just starting to play their first match in this league. Viking is a team that lacks familiarity with the lead but today's game is a good opportunity to prove that they can fight better than themselves.

all bets for Dota 2 are from esports talk tipsters_


----------



## deepaksh (Jul 21, 2020)

Dota 2 is a multiplayer online battle arena video game developed and published by Valve.


----------



## Ace864 (Jul 21, 2020)

I didn't expect to see a topic about Dota 2 here


----------



## JanLewisfD (Oct 27, 2020)

Well, same thing for me. I guess, a thread about dota 2 was the least expected thing on this forum. Ohh man, i have played dota for a couple of years actually. I have seen that the last international has had the total winning pool of 40.000.000. Well, that is really insane. I guess, after i got reminded about this game, i will have to download it this evening. Recently due to the lack of time, i been only playing Minecraft. However, when i had a little more time i also play minecraft, i even set up my own server, and called for the services of ggservers. Well, i got kind of addicted to this game a little.


----------



## JanLewisfD (Oct 30, 2020)

JanLewisfD said:


> Well, same thing for me. I guess, a thread about dota 2 was the least expected thing on this forum. Ohh man, i have played dota for a couple of years actually. I have seen that the last international has had the total winning pool of 40.000.000. Well, that is really insane. I guess, after i got reminded about this game, i will have to download it this evening. Recently due to the lack of time, i been only playing Minecraft. However, when i had a little more time i also play minecraft, i even set up my own server, and called for the services of https://ggservers.com. Well, i got kind of addicted to this game a little.


does anyone play minecraft in here?


----------



## wattson (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm in the same boat as you. I suppose a Dota 2 topic was the last thing anyone expected to see on this forum. Oh man, I've been playing Dota for a few years now. I saw that the last international had a total prize fund of $40.000.000. That's completely ridiculous. I suppose that now that I've been reminded about this game, I'll have to download it this evening. I've been playing Minecraft exclusively lately due to a lack of time. When I had a bit more time, I would play minecraft and even build up my own server, which I did with the help. So, I became a little addicted to this game.


----------



## poiuytrew (Feb 14, 2022)

The match was exciting, but, as expected, FlyToMoon won it with incredible difficulty. In the third round, they finally managed to play the way they were supposed to. After that, they never allowed Natus Vince to let up, and in the fourth round, they threw another punch that should have been the decisive one, but instead, it was the last one. Natus was unable to take this opportunity to improve their game while FlyToMoon was still on the rise. A host of minecraft buzz servers held an event on this occasion, along with some tournaments.


----------

